

Ask HN: Will my iOS/Android app work as well if I program it in python? - jsuskin


======
richerlariviere
Just look at this:
[http://en.lmgtfy.com/?q=python+iOS+development](http://en.lmgtfy.com/?q=python+iOS+development)

